# man see if I can get something started



## LEN (Nov 28, 2012)

What have you got planned for next years camping or for tha matter the rest of this year???

We are settled in for the holidays. Then first thing is to Quartzsite and the RV show. Then over to Indio for a week in a resort with college of the desert swap street sale, maybe watch Polo and a wine tasting and a little hiking or biking in the desert.
Next, where the wind blows us, maybe of Texas way or just hang in AZ.
Then we have been talk going back to Alaska for a couple month, never know.

LEN


----------



## JCZ (Nov 28, 2012)

We'll be in Quartzsite for a week for the RV show then it's back up here and go back to work.


----------



## vanole (Nov 28, 2012)

Roosting for the winter in South Florida.  Head back to Va in mid April.  Will relax until late June then head to the Canadian Maritimes and slowly come home through my old stomping grounds (NH) and eventually end up back in Va Beach.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing doing up here until at least May.  Salmon fishing May, June and July.  Maybe a trip down to Homer for some halibut and a couple of trips to Seward for rock bass and ling cod.  Thinking I may try some gold panning also this summer.  Depends on if I can get some of the other (younger) family members to go along.

Meanwhile - just sitting in in Camp Livingroom, reading everybodys' posts about their adventures.  Alaska weather = Severe Clear and temps down below zero.  But that's better than the 11 feet of snow they got last winter.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2012)

well we went to Panama city for thanks giving. Trying to get the Boss to go camping one more time before we put in the pink stuff. If not then I will go ahead and winterize it and put on the blanket for winter. I will start doing some planning in Jan. for the year 2013. I will do my best to find C Nash somewhere this year. I hope I can take to Boss to Utah to explore the Parks. But there is a change in the plans if we go, that is we will fly to and from and rent a car for the trip. Well that part of my plans. WHAT YOURS?


----------



## C Nash (Nov 29, 2012)

To old to plan. LOL  Just see where the wind is blowing and go that way.  Better MPG if you have a tail wind!!!


----------



## erniee (Dec 2, 2012)

got quite a few coaches coming in for floors in the next few months!!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just started looking at plane fare to fly out to Bryce Cannon in UT. The "boss" does not want to take the MH again out that way. So for looking over 1k for both of us to fly out. We are also talking about driving the truck out, but have to go the same routes we been on before. So that is a problem  for both of us, we prefer to see new site along the way, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JCZ (Dec 2, 2012)

Two lanes.....get off the interstates and do two lanes.   We rode our Harleys ocean to ocean all on two lanes.....we really got to see America and meet people from every walk of life that'd we'd have never seen or met on the interstates.  Now we always try to do two lanes unless we are pressed for time to be somewhere.


----------



## sd42176 (Dec 10, 2012)

Fort Wilderness in Orlando next weekend and Hollywood Studios to see X-mas lights and Florida Snow!!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 10, 2012)

well in the last 2 weeks we have gone to Cotton Hill CoE PARK in GA. and Paul Grist Al state park. I did call Nash and he came down and we had a great time just talking about camping. Btw I forgot to put in we was NOT camping.We just drove my truck to check out things for next spring. So we are planning as we sit here typing. Good luck and be careful for those who are out camping.


----------



## ejdixon (Dec 11, 2012)

Heading over to California for a family reunion. We're still thinking whether we're going to be taking the Motorhome or just fly out there.


----------



## big bilko (Dec 15, 2012)

Heading over in April to drive route 66 in a convertible.Allowing 12 weeks to see a few states on the way and some sightseeing as well.Might catch up with a few friends on the way.Regards  BIG BILKO.  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.:excitement:


----------



## LEN (Dec 15, 2012)

Well Monday mine goes in for its yearly checkup then the 15 of Jan we are headed south. 
See ya all in the warmer weather areas.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 16, 2012)

H2H1;82054 said:
			
		

> well we went to Panama city for thanks giving. Trying to get the Boss to go camping one more time before we put in the pink stuff. If not then I will go ahead and winterize it and put on the blanket for winter. I will start doing some planning in Jan. for the year 2013. I will do my best to find C Nash somewhere this year. I hope I can take to Boss to Utah to explore the Parks. But there is a change in the plans if we go, that is we will fly to and from and rent a car for the trip. Well that part of my plans. WHAT YOURS?



We were in the area for Thanksgiving also Hollis. Spent a few days at Florida Caverns State park, then down to St. Andrews SP for a few days. Going back to the area around end of year to Falling Waters SP, then to St. Andrews.


----------



## Clay L (Dec 16, 2012)

We are in Bouse AZ (about 25 miles from Quartzsite) for the winter. 
Weather is great here and we enjoy listening to the coyotes at night. When the train comes by and blows it's whistle at crossings they really howl.

We will leave here in early April and head for our summer home in Palisade CO that we bought last summer. We had all of our stuff that was in storage in NH for the last ten years moved to CO in September and it is going to take more than one summer to get all of the boxes unpacked.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 20, 2012)

Dreaming about bygone days


----------



## Boyde31 (Dec 20, 2012)

I will be spending quite some time in Yellowstone in the next coming year. Right now, I'm likely not going anywhere for a few months.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2012)

well we just got back from Nashville TN. I took Maria up to opry land to see the Rocketts perform there Christmas show. I have to admit it was good and she did enjoy her Christmas gift. But it was cold and windy, but we got by.


----------



## big bilko (Dec 29, 2012)

Coming over in April to drive ROUTE 66. Any pitfalls I need to know or special advice would be appreciated. Starting in Chicago and finishing in Vegas. Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## wropayCappili (Jan 24, 2013)

Without conversations!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Ken S we will be at St Andrews ST Park  May 16-20, we have site 19 reserved, so if in the area please drop by.


----------



## LEN (Jan 26, 2013)

Been in "Q" for a week now. Been to the Yaught club for fish and chips and Silly all's for pizza. Been through the show and side shows for 3 days, a lot of the same stuff and seems a bit high priced this year. Could it be age setting in    "NAH". Had great camp fires and talk every night. Got a little rain last night to settle the dust. Wife says Anza Boreago (SP) next stop to watch the supper bowl and from there where the warm wind blows.

LEN


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn y'all have good plans. I'm going to drive over to St Louis in Feb for a French Breakfast, Italian Lunch and a Chinese fried Rice dinner. Not too exciting, but better than sitting in the condo watching it snow.  Take care on your travels and enjoy.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2013)

DL you be careful up there in all that snow, and also driving  to St Louis


----------



## C Nash (Jan 26, 2013)

Worry abut DL now that he aint got that Dodge!!!


----------



## big bilko (Feb 5, 2013)

Kaye and I will be over in May driving route 66 . We will catch up a little closer to the time and perhaps meet up somewhere.Will be in a blue green Cadillac Eldorado convertible so you can't miss us.Regards  BIG BILKO>:excitement:


----------



## JCZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's my first blog ever.....our trip to Quartzsite   

http://jczquartzsitejourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2013)

GREAT LOOKING PICTURES,looks like ya'll was boon docking, I know some do like to boon dock, however, I really don't like it, I prefer FHU.


----------



## JCZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Me to Hollis....FHU!  However, they tell me you haven't done Q if you hooked up so along with the other 5,000 RVs, we had to boondock it.....for the "e-x-p-e-r-i-e-n-c-e".  :stupid:

Ok we've done it and I'm sure some where along the way we'll have to do it again but it's not our drother (drother have full hook ups!).


----------



## C Nash (Feb 5, 2013)

Great pictures JCZ.  Thanks for sharing


----------

